# Veículo de comunicação



## leomede

Existe algum similar específico para este termo em inglês ou devo usar simplesmente media?

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Vendo a definição de media, neste site, tropecei na expressão que acho, englobaria a nossa.


> Channels of communication that serve many diverse functions, such as offering a variety of entertainment with either mass or specialized appeal, communicating news and information, or displaying advertising messages.


----------



## leomede

Obrigado, Vanda!

É realmente um ótimo termo. Mas acredito que não se encaixe perfeitamente no meu caso. Explico: geralmente nos referimos a uma revista, um canal de TV, um jornal como 'veículo', simplesmente.

Para mim, 'channel' seria mais específico para TV ou rádio, você não acha?

Um abraço


----------



## spohreis

Do Wikipedia

*Veículos de comunicação* são os meios que divulgam as notícias. Os veículos de comunicação estão espalhados por diversos meios de comunicação, como a internet, a televisão, rádio, jornais e revistas.

Não pode ser: means of communications?


----------



## harshduck

Eu concordo com spohreis: 'means of communication' =


----------



## leomede

Olá a todos!
Obrigado pelas respostas.
Eu também fiz outras buscas e não achei nada mais além de 'means of communication'. 

Na verdade eu buscava um termo para traduzir unicamente 'veículo', neste caso. Mas me parece que a expressão em inglês só faz sentido se composta.


----------



## Vanda

E, além do mais, means of communication é o mesmo que meios de comunicação. Eu ainda prefiro o channels of communication para este contexto.


----------



## leomede

Boa observação, Vanda. Esqueci-me de dizer que temos exatamente o mesmo termo.


----------



## harshduck

Vanda said:


> E, além do mais, means of communication é o mesmo que meios de comunicação. Eu ainda prefiro o channels of communication para este contexto.


 

 Isto não é verdade. ‘Means of communication’ incluye email e telefone, estos não são nunca chamados ‘the media’, que se refere aos medios como os jornais, a televisão etc…


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Mas eu estava me referindo e pensando em _meios de comunicação_ como usamos no português.


----------



## leomede

Harshduck,

Você tem razão em dizer que email e telefone são um meio de comunicação. Mas, em português, quando dizemos "os meios de comunicação", no plural, geralmente nos referimos à mídia.

De qualquer forma, minha dúvida é específica sobre o termo veículo (de comunicação). Neste caso, sim, referindo-se unicamente a um jornal, uma revista ou a um canal de TV. 

Por exemplo, alguém que pergunta a um jornalista 'em que veículo você trabalha?'. 'Na Folha de S.Paulo'. 

Posso dizer unicamente media? Ou como sugere a Vanda, channel?


----------



## Vanda

Ah, bem, mas para este tipo de pergunta, Leo, talvez seja necessária a expressão completa, tipo: 
What kind of media do you work on?
Bem, deixo esta aos nativos.


----------



## harshduck

Depende. Para a televisão, seria ‘channel’. Para algo impresso seria muitas vezes ‘publication’, pero não soa muito coloquial. Melhor que você saiba qual tipo de publicação e dizer, por exemplo, ‘what paper do you work for’.

  Desculpem meu erro. Me confundia com o espanhol.   Sobre tudo, peço desculpas a Vanda – não quis ser ‘rude’



Vanda said:


> Ah, bem, mas para este tipo de pergunta, Leo, talvez seja necessária a expressão completa, tipo:
> What kind of media do you work on?
> Bem, deixo esta aos nativos.




Acho que o certo   gramáticamente
  seria 'what medium do you work in'.   Só que não soa muito natural… Não sei se existe uma manera tão simples de dizê-lo como em português


----------



## leomede

Ok, perfeito! Obrigado a todos


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

É normal que media e means of communication não sejam equivalentes, porque media é a abreviatura de mass media, que em português dizemos meios de comunicação de massa.
O mass / massa fazem toda a diferença.


----------



## JOYCE The Dreamer!

As a Journalit I think that the right word is vehicle...

Take a look at this... 

http://www.academicjournals.org/AJMM/PDF/Pdf2009/May/Alrawi  and Alrawi.pdf

Hope it be useful!!!

=)


----------



## arnesaknussemm

Hey, pessoal. Eu acho que *media outlet* seria o correto nesse caso. Creio que se adequa mais ao termo veículo de comunicação, pois implica em movimento em ''saída de informação'' daquele meio (media). Em inglês esse termo é usado para designar jornais, revistas etc e veículos de comunicação em geral. Corrijam-me se eu estiver errado. Espero ter contribuído.


----------



## martinhozinho

So queria adicionar que means of comunication seria "meios de comunicacao" o que sim englobam todos os tipos de comunicacao.  Acho que o veiculo na frase significa medium ou ways


----------



## alini

arnesaknussemm said:


> Hey, pessoal. Eu acho que *media outlet * seria o correto nesse caso. Creio que se adequa mais ao termo veículo de comunicação, pois implica em movimento em ''saída de informação'' daquele meio (media). Em inglês esse termo é usado para designar jornais, revistas etc e veículos de comunicação em geral. Corrijam-me se eu estiver errado. Espero ter contribuído.



*"Media Outlet : A publication or broadcast program that transmits feature stories and news to the public through various distribution channels."

Fonte - *http://publicrelationsblogger.com/2006/08/what-is-media-outlet-definition-and.html


----------



## chiriones

I was thinking "media outlet" or "news outlet" - if you're focusing on news media.  "News outlet" redirects to "news media" in wikipedia - again, if you're focusing on the news rather than all means of communication.

You could also use "mass media" which would include Internet, TV, Radio, Newspaper, Magazines.


----------

